# Psalter: Lyrics and Notes



## blhowes

Does anybody know of any good Psalter websites? I'd like to learn some songs from the Psalter, but would rather not have to go out and buy a Psalter (with the lay-off, I'm on a tight budget).

I found this site, which has the lyrics and tunes, as well as an explanation of what CM, LM, SM, etc. mean. For me, its easier to learn tunes if I have the notes in front of me as well. Has anybody ever come across sites that have the lyrics and the music together?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

There are a few other sites that have some or all of the psalms in midi files, some of which also have lyrics, and some of which are in English. But I think, Bob, that you have found the best site for your purpose. I can discuss other sites with you via u2u if you like, but the one you found is quite good. 

Meanwhile, I would also be happy to send you a psalter and/or psalm CD. There are various versions out there that are worth singing from or listening to. Just let me know. I think everyone should have a metrical psalter alongside (or within) their Bible.


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> There are a few other sites that have some or all of the psalms in midi files, some of which also have lyrics, and some of which are in English. But I think, Bob, that you have found the best site for your purpose. I can discuss other sites with you via u2u if you like, but the one you found is quite good.
> 
> Meanwhile, I would also be happy to send you a psalter and/or psalm CD. There are various versions out there that are worth singing from or listening to. Just let me know. I think everyone should have a metrical psalter alongside (or within) their Bible.


Andrew,
Thanks. I'll U2U you.


----------



## blhowes

Anybody have any favorites out of the Psalter?

Question:
If you go to the site I mentioned, and click on Psalm 1 for example, Psalm 1 is displayed with C.M. above it. If you click on the CM, you get 50 or 60 different choices. Can any of these tunes be sung with those lyrics?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Anybody have any favorites out of the Psalter?
> 
> Question:
> If you go to the site I mentioned, and click on Psalm 1 for example, Psalm 1 is displayed with C.M. above it. If you click on the CM, you get 50 or 60 different choices. Can any of these tunes be sung with those lyrics?



I think the site matches possible tunes with appropriate psalm selections, so if CM or LM is the option provided, you will get a tune that corresponds to the words. 

I am partial to the RPCNA psalter (which is not on the site) and its version of Psalm 113(A). I am also partial to the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter and certain selections in particular such as Psalm 23 to Crimond; Psalm 4 to Abbey; Psalm 103 to Kilmarnock; Psalm 121 to French. I also like to use the tune to "Amazing Grace" for common metre selections.


----------



## SmokingFlax

Wow! That is a cool site. 

I wish I weren't so lazy (and/or busy) or I would transcribe the harmonies myself. I could use the ear training anyways.

Even so, I wish that they had the scores on there also.


----------



## blhowes

Cool. I just listened to the Azmon version of the CM meter, and the tune sounds vaguely familiar..._Oh, for a thousand tongues to sing_, which fits real nicely with the Psalm 1 lyrics.

Are there other common 'hymn tunes' used in the Psalter?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Are there other common 'hymn tunes' used in the Psalter?



I'm not sure if it's on the site, but Old 100th from the Genevan Psalter is commonly used in the singing of the "Doxology" in some churches. 

One version of Psalm 46 in the RPCNA psalter uses the tune "Ein Feste Burg" ("A Mighty Fortress"). 

Psalm 84B uses the tune Melita which corresponds to the Navy Hymn, which, as I recall, was sung in the movie "Titanic."

This link gives many more examples.

[Edited on 8-11-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## BobVigneault

We had a musical group come to our church last week and the sang from the Psalter acappela. My sister in law was so impressed that she ordered the Reformed Church Psalter Hymnal. It arrived and there are no notes. She is a piano player. Is there a Psalter Hymnal with melodies with the lyrics?

Sorry Bob, I'm not trying to hijack your thread - it's a related question.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> We had a musical group come to our church last week and the sang from the Psalter acappela. My sister in law was so impressed that she ordered the Reformed Church Psalter Hymnal. It arrived and there are no notes. She is a piano player. Is there a Psalter Hymnal with melodies with the lyrics?
> 
> Sorry Bob, I'm not trying to hijack your thread - it's a related question.



The RPCNA psalter and the Scottish metrical psalter both have notes and lyrics together, as do various other versions of the psalter, including one version of the Trinity Psalter. The types of psalters that lack musical notes are really for those who have memorized appropriate tunes or don't read music. You can get some psalters with notes here. Here is another psalter option. For those who _really_ want a challenge try using a sol-fa psalter.


----------



## SmokingFlax

MaxD.

That is exactly what I would like to get my hands on.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Still Water Revival Books and Crown & Covenant Publications are two places to obtain good psalters which contain musical notations as well as lyrics, and psalms for listening as well. 

If anyone would like further info, please feel free to u2u me.


----------



## BobVigneault

Thank you Andrew, I knew you wouldn't let me down.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Thank you Andrew, I knew you wouldn't let me down.



You're welcome, Bob! 

Also, here is a link to midi tunes from the new Irish 21st century psalter.


----------



## SmokingFlax

Ok (Andrew)...

Are those psalters from SWRB in their package of puritan and reformed stuff, or is it a separate item? I didn't see it (yet) as I have been going through them.


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Sorry Bob, I'm not trying to hijack your thread - it's a related question.


No problem. I realize that, if you had wanted to hijack the thread, you'd have been much more blatant about it. Your question does 'seem' to be related. (jk)


----------



## jfschultz

You might check out http://www.cyberhymnal.org/.

There is an area where you can get the scores. Use the Psalter site to determine the name of the tune, then go to CyberHymnal to get the score.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Ok (Andrew)...
> 
> Are those psalters from SWRB in their package of puritan and reformed stuff, or is it a separate item? I didn't see it (yet) as I have been going through them.



Um, I may need to make a correction. I *thought* SWRB had psalters with musical notations, but it appears they may not. They definitely have the Scottish psalms on CD and tape, along with John Brown's Psalter (text only, and notes). 

This article provides further information how to acquire psalters.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Also, see this resource.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Our church publishes a reasonably priced version of the 1650 Scottish Psalter with musical notation; not a split leaf; but very sturdy and will hold up as a pew psalter. Plus it has a nice place ribbon in Presbyterian blue. 
http://www.fpcr.org/catalog/catalog-online.htm
page down once.

[Edited on 8-15-2005 by NaphtaliPress]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Some selected composers whose tunes are used in some Psalters used today:

_The Book of Psalms for Singing_ (1973) (RPCNA)

J.S. Bach
L. Beethoven
L. Bourgeois
G. Handel
J. Haydn
R. Jackson
M. Luther
L. Mason
F. Mendelssohn
G. Pierluigui
T. Ravenscroft
R. Schumann

The 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter (1979) (RP Church of Ireland)

1615 Scottish Psalter
1625 Scottish Psalter
1633 Scottish Psalter
1634 Scottish Psalter
1635 Scottish Psalter
Lowell Mason
1621 Ravenscroft Psalter
1592 Este's Psalter
1547 Genevan Psalter
Ludwig van Beethoven
Felix Mendelssohn
Thomas Jackson
Jewish Chant
1556 Anglo-Genevan Psalter 
Johann S. Bach
1562 Daye's Psalter
Johann M. Haydn
George F. Handel


----------



## Athanasius

For those of you who are looking for the split-leaf psalters, I can usually get ahold of a few used ones at used bookstores here in Edinburgh for under $10 each. If you send me u2u's requesting them, I'll keep my eye open and pick them up for you as I am out and about. It may take a while for me to get it for you, though (sometimes I see 3 in a week...sometimes 1 in a month...it all depends.)

Most of the psalters are in the sol-fa notation, however.


----------



## Jie-Huli

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> Anybody have any favorites out of the Psalter?
> 
> Question:
> If you go to the site I mentioned, and click on Psalm 1 for example, Psalm 1 is displayed with C.M. above it. If you click on the CM, you get 50 or 60 different choices. Can any of these tunes be sung with those lyrics?



If you would like further specific suggestions as to which tunes to use with which psalm, this site contains links for each psalm to the tune commonly used by Pilgrim Covenant Church.

http://www.pilgrimcovenant.com/online/psalter.php


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Good inexpensive Scottish metrical psalm CDs are available through the Presbyterian Reformed Church website.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Good inexpensive Scottish metrical psalm CDs are available through the Presbyterian Reformed Church website.



* bump * for those who are interested


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Good inexpensive Scottish metrical psalm CDs are available through the Presbyterian Reformed Church website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * bump * for those who are interested
Click to expand...


Wish they had samples to listen to...How do they compare to other ones on Psalms4u.com? Their Scottish ones etc.?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Good inexpensive Scottish metrical psalm CDs are available through the Presbyterian Reformed Church website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * bump * for those who are interested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wish they had samples to listen to...How do they compare to other ones on Psalms4u.com? Their Scottish ones etc.?
Click to expand...


They are a good match with the psalm CD's by the Northern Presbytery Choir of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland. The PRC CD's are recordings of congregational singing. They are singing from the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter (like the NPC of the RPCI). Crown & Covenant also, of course, has psalm CD's based on the more modern Covenanter psalter. The PRC psalm CD's are a great value for your $$ and your


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Is the Trinity Psalter available online? 

My houshold has one Psalter, but we need several copies of the the particular Psalm we sing to distribute. I have been typing the Psalm out and printing sheets, but it would be much easier to copy and paste.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

crhoades said:


> Wish they had samples to listen to...How do they compare to other ones on Psalms4u.com? Their Scottish ones etc.?



If anyone would like a psalm CD from the PRC, please feel free to pm me -- I will gladly send you one at no cost.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

ChristopherPaul said:


> Is the Trinity Psalter available online?
> 
> My houshold has one Psalter, but we need several copies of the the particular Psalm we sing to distribute. I have been typing the Psalm out and printing sheets, but it would be much easier to copy and paste.



As far as I know it is not available online. Although this will not meet your present needs, it may be of interest to hear midi files from the Trinity Psalter here or listen to recordings of the words and music from Trinity Psalter selections here and here.


----------



## Kaalvenist

ChristopherPaul said:


> Is the Trinity Psalter available online?
> 
> My houshold has one Psalter, but we need several copies of the the particular Psalm we sing to distribute. I have been typing the Psalm out and printing sheets, but it would be much easier to copy and paste.


_Trinity Psalter_ is basically just a "slimmed-down" version of _The Book of Psalms for Singing._ Although it doesn't have all of the selections, this site links to a number of selections from _The Book of Psalms for Singing,_ which could do just as well for cutting and pasting, in most instances anyway.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Kaalvenist said:


> _Trinity Psalter_ is basically just a "slimmed-down" version of _The Book of Psalms for Singing._ Although it doesn't have all of the selections, this site links to a number of selections from _The Book of Psalms for Singing,_ which could do just as well for cutting and pasting, in most instances anyway.




That is just what I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Kaalvenist said:


> _Trinity Psalter_ is basically just a "slimmed-down" version of _The Book of Psalms for Singing._ Although it doesn't have all of the selections, this site links to a number of selections from _The Book of Psalms for Singing,_ which could do just as well for cutting and pasting, in most instances anyway.



   



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> If anyone would like a psalm CD from the PRC, please feel free to pm me -- I will gladly send you one at no cost.



*bump*


----------



## amity

Haven't had a chance to follow every link already posted, so if this is a duplication please forgive me. It has many of the major historical psalters.

http://www.cgmusic.com/workshop/index.htm


----------

